# can I make a #60 compound bow shot faster?



## dlsweet (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a parker sidekick extreme. Its a #60 bow and shoots around 270 fps. Is there anything I can do to get more speed out of it? Can I turn it into a #70 bow somehow?


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

You could change the limbs to 70#ers. Don't know on that bow if you would have to change anything else along with the heavier limbs (strings or cables).

Little things like keep as much weight off the string as possible.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Describe your set up, arrows and length of them, what's on the string, how long is center serving and the such.


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

also your draw length, you could also go to a lighter arrow


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Like Global warming, we don't have enough data to determine anything yet.
We need more data.


----------



## rmathes25 (May 21, 2012)

jk918 said:


> also your draw length, you could also go to a lighter arrow


This is probably best two options. Draw length & arrow weight.

Though keep in mind, lighter arrows = less penetration. Theoretically your draw length should already be correct as is (unless you have grown recently).


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

custom string with less strands, speed nocks on string, lighter arrows. tweak the cables a little to up the poundage on your bow, clean and wax your cable slide.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

You could run while shooting but I wouldn't advise that. It makes it hard to hold the pin steady. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srt8asanarrow (Oct 30, 2012)

iammarty said:


> You could run while shooting but I wouldn't advise that. It makes it hard to hold the pin steady.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just spit out my drink. Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## toypar (Feb 7, 2008)

Lock the cable slide down and make the limbs work harder


----------



## dlsweet (Apr 23, 2013)

toypar said:


> Lock the cable slide down and make the limbs work harder


How would I go about doing that? Will it mess anything up?


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

dlsweet said:


> How would I go about doing that? Will it mess anything up?


Some pretty interesting solutions on this one.

Speed is a matter of stored energy to arrow weight, expressed as a ratio. I have 50, 60, and no longer 70lb bows. My 50lb Alphaburner shoots faster by far, than any 70lb bow I ever owned in the past. My 60lb Alphaburner is faster with any arrow, than any 70lb bow I ever owned, and my 50lb'er is faster with many arrows than 70lb bows from the 80's. The reason is the older bows stored energy less efficiently, and recover that energy less efficiently.

If you want to make your bow shoot faster, use a lighter arrow. Don't screw with the design, as it will likely cause a problem, sooner or later.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, you really didn't describe your set up.

Couple of good ideas listed so far.

I noted the center serving. My center serving is 4" in length, 2" below and 2" above the nocked arrow.
I've seen some factory center servings 7 to 9" long.

Tied string nocks, if you don't already have them. For brass nocks I've used only one for quite a number of years where some use two above the arrow.


----------

